
Why Xiaomi's fancy phones aren't selling - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/xiaomis-fancy-phones-selling
======
pmontra
If it's really an ego boosting problem the solution is easy: add some new
fancy but cheap feature, double the price, enjoy the new customers and the
high margins.

